# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خواهش میکنم کمک کنید(سربازی)

## Frigidsoul

سلام ،من دو ترم دیگه تا زمان اخراج از پیام نور رو دارم(8 ترم رفتم(الآن ترم هشتمم))میخواستم بپرسم ،سال دیگه آیا امکانش هست اگه بخوام کنکور بدم قبل سربازی انجام بشه؟یا باید خدمت مقدسو برم؟راهی هست؟

----------


## dr.eliot

بله مشکلی نیس فقط تا قبل از شروع ترم ده انصراف بدین من خودم آخر ترم ۹ انصراف دادم هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد

----------


## granger

> سلام ،من دو ترم دیگه تا زمان اخراج از پیام نور رو دارم(8 ترم رفتم(الآن ترم هشتمم))میخواستم بپرسم ،سال دیگه آیا امکانش هست اگه بخوام کنکور بدم قبل سربازی انجام بشه؟یا باید خدمت مقدسو برم؟راهی هست؟


چند واحد پاس کردین؟

----------


## granger

> بله مشکلی نیس فقط تا قبل از شروع ترم ده انصراف بدین من خودم آخر ترم ۹ انصراف دادم هیچ مشکلی هم پیش نمیاد


چند واحد پاس کردین؟ برای انصراف چقدر بابت جریمه گرفتن؟

----------


## dr.eliot

> چند واحد پاس کردین؟ برای انصراف چقدر بابت جریمه گرفتن؟


هیچی نگرفتن من ۲۲ واحد پاس کردم فقط امضا  و مهرخیلی باید بگیرین  پنج شیش ساعت دانشگاه سرگردون بودم من از این اتاق به اون اتاق

----------


## dr.eliot

آخرش هم یه برگه میدن که باید نگه دارین ببرین دانشگاه جدید و بعدش دانشگاه یه برگه میده دوتا رو ببرین پلیس بعلاوه ده. وتوش نوشته یکسال وقت دارین تاریخ انصرافم زده نیازی نیس همون موقع ببرین پلیس بعلاوه ده

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام ،من دو ترم دیگه تا زمان اخراج از پیام نور رو دارم(8 ترم رفتم(الآن ترم هشتمم))میخواستم بپرسم ،سال دیگه آیا امکانش هست اگه بخوام کنکور بدم قبل سربازی انجام بشه؟یا باید خدمت مقدسو برم؟راهی هست؟


سال دیگه بهمن انصراف بده برای کنکور1401 
نه نگران نباش 
نظام وظیفه دانشگاه هم میتونه راهنماییت کنه (فکر کنم با بسیج ادغام شدن)

----------


## samira-t

> سلام ،من دو ترم دیگه تا زمان اخراج از پیام نور رو دارم(8 ترم رفتم(الآن ترم هشتمم))میخواستم بپرسم ،سال دیگه آیا امکانش هست اگه بخوام کنکور بدم قبل سربازی انجام بشه؟یا باید خدمت مقدسو برم؟راهی هست؟


ورودی چه سالی هستین؟

----------


## Frigidsoul

> ورودی چه سالی هستین؟


96

----------


## samira-t

> 96


,v
ورودی مهر 96؟اگر اره و رشته پیام نورتون کارشناسی باشه معافیت 5 ساله دارین
یعنی تا شهریور 1401
حتی میتونید شهریور1401انصراف بدین تا شهریور 1402 فرصت دارینبرای کنکور1402
تا زمانی که دانشگاه جدید قبول نشدین انصراف اصلا نیاز نیست

----------

